# When a composer sells a track on audiojungle do they still own the rights?



## bleupalmtree (Jan 3, 2023)

I confuse.

So people who sell their tracks on audio jungle, what exactly are they selling? The tracks that go for around 15-45 dollars. Do they still own copyright, can they continue to sell those tracks no matter how many people buy them for that price?

If I wanted to start my own library to sell my tracks to youtubers, twitchers to use as background music how would I sell them and still keep my rights to the track so that I can continue selling them without the content creator buying those tracks profiting off of those tracks from royalties? 

Copyright free, royalty free, non exclusive... what would I list my tracks under if I wanted to sell each individual track for under 50 bucks but still keep all of my rights to the music?


----------



## gamma-ut (Jan 3, 2023)

What does the contract say?

The one to the licensees says:



> The Music Standard License grants you, the purchaser, an ongoing, non- exclusive, commercial, worldwide license to make use of the musical work (Item) you have selected, on the following terms. The Licensing FAQs form part of this license.
> 
> You are licensed to use the Item in one of the following ways (Allowed Use), in a single application (a single product or project):
> 
> ...



So, like sample libraries, you're selling a licence to use the music in certain ways while the core ownership stays with the rights owner.

Now, it's possible that Audiojungle demands the copyright in order to sell those licences. I haven't found that contract yet but the FAQ for Envato Authors says:



> *License*: When you ‘sell’ an item, you’re making your item available to buyers and downloaders to use that item under certain conditions; you’re not actually selling the item itself. What you’re selling includes a license directly to the buyer or downloader to use that item under the relevant license options that we set.


----------



## bleupalmtree (Jan 5, 2023)

gamma-ut said:


> gamma-ut said:
> 
> 
> > So, like sample libraries, you're selling a licence to use the music in certain ways while the core ownership stays with the rights owner.
> ...


Oh, so it's more of buying the license for the track than just the track itself?

And if they buy the license for that individual track is it just for that one youtube video they're using it for or can they use it as many times as they want for countless videos on their channel? How does that usually go when selling a license to a track?




edit. I tried signing up for audiojungle a couple months ago but they're not seeking new composers. I want to have my own library to license tracks while trying to join others in the process.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 5, 2023)

There are so many music libraries out there that I wondering if it's just better to do it yourself. I've just often through the course of doing work had people come up and just ask if they can buy a cue. I never really thought anything of it so never pursued the idea of just having music ready and offering it for sale. But, I'm honestly thinking that unless you work for a big music library and they are willing to just pitch your music, just making your own library and selling tracks could be a better way to go. That way you keep everything.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Jan 6, 2023)

You sell the license to use it on a single product depending on the license type you sell, there are five different ones, you keep the rights, and as an non-exclusive artist you can also sell it elsewhere.

Audiojungle has been closed from new applications for over a year now, probably not going to open any time soon. Other similar libraries are pond5, VFine music, 100audio, motion elements, dreamstime, motion array and the music case


----------



## bleupalmtree (Jan 6, 2023)

AceAudioHQ said:


> You sell the license to use it on a single product depending on the license type you sell, there are five different ones, you keep the rights, and as an non-exclusive artist you can also sell it elsewhere.


Sweet!
If you don't mind can you tell me about those 5 licenses or do you have a link that explains it?

I really appreciate your help.

Thank you


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 6, 2023)

José Herring said:


> There are so many music libraries out there that I wondering if it's just better to do it yourself. I've just often through the course of doing work had people come up and just ask if they can buy a cue. I never really thought anything of it so never pursued the idea of just having music ready and offering it for sale. But, I'm honestly thinking that unless you work for a big music library and they are willing to just pitch your music, just making your own library and selling tracks could be a better way to go. That way you keep everything.


Exactly, that’s why I just sell them myself now (aside from the music libraries I work with). Even if someone one licenses a track for YouTube on Pond5 or some other saturated RF site, it’s peanuts. Not even worth the effort anymore.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Jan 6, 2023)

bleupalmtree said:


> If you don't mind can you tell me about those 5 licenses or do you have a link that explains it?








Selling tracks outside of a library is hard work, it’s difficult to get the customers to your site unless you spam the whole internet or pay for advertising, but if you get them, it’s of course way more profitable


----------



## bleupalmtree (Jan 7, 2023)

AceAudioHQ said:


> Selling tracks outside of a library is hard work, it’s difficult to get the customers to your site unless you spam the whole internet or pay for advertising, but if you get them, it’s of course way more profitable


So if I want to sell a license to a track to someone for $23 so that they can use it "one time" on their youtube channel video would I just call it a music standard license or a royalty free license or a non-exclusive license?

How would I word it professionally?


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Jan 7, 2023)

bleupalmtree said:


> So if I want to sell a license to a track to someone for $23 so that they can use it "one time" on their youtube channel video would I just call it a music standard license or a royalty free license or a non-exclusive license?
> 
> How would I word it professionally?


Well, since those are envato's license types and not specific to the whole business, I guess you can word it how you like, basically it's a non-exclusive royalty free license for one end product (though royalty free is hard to understand for most people, it doesn't mean that royalties don't have to be paid, the license is just paid for only once and royalties each time the track is used), the one end product is usually one video, but there are some exceptions, for example if someone buys the audio track as a theme for their youtube channel, they can use it in all videos, as in this case the channel is the end product and not the video


----------

